# Jet boats



## Crazyboat (Feb 13, 2017)

As far as I am aware there are no boat makers that build a jet/jon or other type of aluminum jet boat. Why is that in your opinion? I'd think there would be a fair market for a 16' boat with an inboard 3-4 cyl jet engine in place to power it. The first one into the game would have the corner on the market as well, at least for a few years. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## handyandy (Feb 13, 2017)

They're aren't any big manufactures of boats like that cause their isn't a huge demand for it. With that said they're out there. Mini jet boats the bigger ones are 14-16ft, look up midwest jets out of missouri don't think they make one as small as 16ft but think they have 17ft ones.


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 13, 2017)

handyandy said:


> They're aren't any big manufactures of boats like that cause their isn't a huge demand for it. With that said they're out there. Mini jet boats the bigger ones are 14-16ft, look up midwest jets out of missouri don't think they make one as small as 16ft but think they have 17ft ones.


I found 1 that's 10' with a 90 hp v hull 13 degree deadrise, Not exactly a fishing style boat, looks like for racing running rivers.

I'd have thought a nice 14-16' jon boat with an inboard mounted engine would be great, it would take the place of the outboard jets.

I found a bunch of 18' -26' boats but nothing small that I'd be looking at.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Feb 14, 2017)

Riddle Marine and Firefish make some 14-16' inboard jet boats but they're aren't cheap. I saw a Weld Craft 16' center console inboard jet for sale a few years ago. Not sure if it was a custom order but it was a sweet setup. I saved some pictures of it.

-


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 14, 2017)

I think the cost of new crate engine/pumps would price them out of most people's budget.

Even building with a used donor jet ski, the $ add up fast!


----------



## handyandy (Feb 15, 2017)

I think another issue is the space the inboard takes up in a boat that size you don't get left with a lot of hull room if it has a inboard sitting inside.


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the company names, will look them up.

I was thinking of using the engine cover as a casting deck with a live well on either side.


----------



## rotus623 (Feb 15, 2017)

One of the guys out my way has a 18.5' Tracker pro team 185 jet. It has a 175 inboard jet on it. He was asking $3500 for it last season. Needs new carpet but thats about it I think.

I guess thats the smallest they make em??


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 16, 2017)

Crazyboat said:


> As far as I am aware there are no boat makers that build a jet/jon or other type of aluminum jet boat. Why is that in your opinion? I'd think there would be a fair market for a 16' boat with an inboard 3-4 cyl jet engine in place to power it. The first one into the game would have the corner on the market as well, at least for a few years.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



https://exwelding.ca/Default.aspx?PageID=21

https://www.jetstreamboats.com/

https://www.explorerindustries.com/

https://www.outlaweagle.com/boat-builder/?step=2&category=961


How many would you like? Most of these companies will build you whatever you want(within reason)


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 16, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> Crazyboat said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I am aware there are no boat makers that build a jet/jon or other type of aluminum jet boat. Why is that in your opinion? I'd think there would be a fair market for a 16' boat with an inboard 3-4 cyl jet engine in place to power it. The first one into the game would have the corner on the market as well, at least for a few years.
> ...


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/midwestjets/

I'm not sure what the smallest hull they will build is.


----------



## SwampRooster (Mar 3, 2017)

There are a lot of rhinos by me. Plenty of companies make them. Smaller manufacturers and less brand recognition than say Lowe or G3 and the like.


----------

